# Some pics taken at Brookshire Texas



## yen_saw (Nov 1, 2008)

Some pics taken from a short trip to Brookshire in Texas, thanks Dustin for letting me taking these pics.

Very nice colony of Harvester ant, also the main food source for the elusive and threatened species of Texas horned lizard. THere are also two "lanes" being clear up show the trails leading to ant mound, pretty sophisticated creature.

















hatching spiderling!! amazing as it will soon be winter.











A large crater indicates a large antlion


----------

